# 2 ohm vs 4 ohm subwoofers



## BriGreentea (Mar 10, 2009)

Let's say I can get 2 subwoofers and have my choice of 4 or 2 ohm subwoofers and my class d amp can take 2 ohm loads. What is the benifits of 2 ohm subs vs 4 ohm subs in this case. I keep reading stuff like it makes your amp work too hard with 2 ohm subs so 4 ohm subs are better. Then I read 2 ohm subs can achieve greater wattage peaks. But then I read you will loose SQ with 2 ohm subs and have more distortion. Is any of this true? Now I'm confused. I'd hate to waste money on 2 ohm subs just for trying to get raw power which I want but not if it isn't worth it, I'll get 4 ohm subs.


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

get a 2 ohm sub. thats what your amp wants.
The only real difference between a 2ohnm and 4ohm speaker in general is the impedance or resistance. for example, a 4 ohm speaker, is a 4 ohm speaker. great to bridge to a 2 channel amp. a 2 ohm speaker is great for a single channel amp, generally. then you get into others, like 8, dual 4, dual 2, dual 1, quad 2, single 8. \
They all have their uses and NONE of them have to do with sound quality, or wattage peaks, or distortion. They all exist soley for the prupose of matching speaker impedance to what the amp plays best at.


----------



## 04 GLI (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: 2 ohm vs 4 ohm subwoofers (BriGreentea)*

I'd recommend getting the 4 ohm speakers and running them in parallel to get down to a 2 ohm load, which is what you stated your amp is stable at. Unless the are DVC subs, then get the 2 ohm, run the voice coils in parallel and then the main wires from the amp in series to get to a 2 ohm load overall
Chad Bosworth
Bosworth Audio Sound Solutions


----------



## BriGreentea (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: 2 ohm vs 4 ohm subwoofers (04 GLI)*

Oh yes, they will be duel voice coil. In fact I was debating in between a few but narrowed them down to Alpine Type R's and Cerwin Vega V Max and think after some research and past experience including working for them long ago I want to go with Cerwin Vega and these are DVC.
I'm not experienced in DVC subwoofers. Perhaps you can tell me what is the benefit of them and why they work with 2 ohm. The amp I just bought off the internet is a 3200w Class D stable to 1, 2 and 4 ohms and is a Hifonics.


----------



## 04 GLI (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: 2 ohm vs 4 ohm subwoofers (BriGreentea)*

PM sent


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: 2 ohm vs 4 ohm subwoofers (04 GLI)*

XXVCOLOSSUS
Ultra D-Class
2 x 600 W @ 4 Ω
2 x 1100 W @ 2 Ω
2 x 1600 W @ 1 Ω
1 x 2200 W Bridged Mono
@ 4 Ω
1 x 3200 W Bridged Mono
@ 2 Ω
This it? 
If so, you'll need to get down to a final impedance of 2 ohms. If you use a single dual voice coil sub it should be 4 ohms. If you use two dual voice coil subs, they should be 2 ohms
There is not going to be a noticeable difference between 2 and 4 ohm subwoofers. You actually should buy an amp to match the speakers you want, not the other way around. It will work though.



_Modified by Pat @ Pitt Soundworks at 11:25 PM 4-10-2009_


----------



## BriGreentea (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: 2 ohm vs 4 ohm subwoofers (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

Someone recommend what wiring configuration I should use with two DVC subs to a class d mono amp? Below is a link to wiring them in all in parallel vs voice coils wired in series /speakers wired in parallel 
http://www.the12volt.com/carau...&I=42
Also, If I got a sealed box using these wiring diagrams there will only be on set of wires to one sub to the amp...for the other subwoofer should I drill a small hole at the bottom between the dividers in the subwoofer box to wire the other sub since I couldn't picture how to use both of the speaker terminals on the outside of the box, just one.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: 2 ohm vs 4 ohm subwoofers (BriGreentea)*

nobody can tell you how to wire it if you don't tell us what amp you are using
or what speakers


_Modified by Pat @ Pitt Soundworks at 12:14 PM 4-12-2009_


----------



## BriGreentea (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: 2 ohm vs 4 ohm subwoofers (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

see above...they will be either 2 ohm or 4 ohm dvc subs with a class d amp that can be stable to 1 ohm.
I'm basically trying to find out what is the differences in sound quality and performance wiring a duel voice coil subwoofer in parallel vs series/parallel.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: 2 ohm vs 4 ohm subwoofers (BriGreentea)*

there will be no noticeable difference in quality or performance provided total applied power is the same.
You must realize that you have to match the amp to the speakers.
The following will be the same:
a dvc 4 sub wired to 2 ohms receiving 400wrms
a dvc 4 sub wired to 8 ohms receiving 400wrms
a dvc 2 sub wired to 1 ohm receiving 400wrms
a dvc 2 sub wired to 4 ohms receiving 400wrms
The following will not be the same, although each setup will use the same amp:
a dvc 4 sub wired to 2 ohms receiving 400wrms
a dvc 4 sub wired to 8 ohms receiving 100wrms
a dvc 2 sub wired to 1 ohm receiving 800wrms
a dvc 2 sub wired to 4 ohms receiving 200wrms
*Most* amps double power with each halving of impedance


----------



## BriGreentea (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: 2 ohm vs 4 ohm subwoofers (Pat @ Pitt Soundworks)*

Then what is the point of halving of impedance of a subwoofer besides putting more strain on the amp if I have the choice with my Class D amp wiring any way I want why not just wire it series/parallel... 4 ohm load to 4 ohm load or 2 ohm load to 2 ohm load?
Does doubling the power from the amp not improve the output of the subwoofer to make a difference?


----------

